
Intelligent Flight Control System - darshanrai
https://www.nasa.gov/centers/armstrong/news/FactSheets/FS-076-DFRC.html
======
darshanrai
Additional links:

1\. The Story of Self-Repairing Control Systems.
[https://www.nasa.gov/centers/dryden/pdf/88798main_srfcs.pdf](https://www.nasa.gov/centers/dryden/pdf/88798main_srfcs.pdf)

2\. Flight Test Implementation of a Second Generation Intelligent Flight
Control System.
[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/200502...](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20050238105.pdf)

3\. Flight Test Results from the NF-15B Intelligent Flight Control System
(IFCS) Project with Adaptation to a Simulated Stabilator Failure.
[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/201000...](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20100025868.pdf)

